# Hosting a game on Warcraft 3: FT Battle.net (through a router).



## teacuptim (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone could give me a step by step guide to configure my router to allow me to host games on Battle.net. I am on Windows XP with SP2.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## teacuptim (Feb 12, 2008)

Can anyone help?


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Quick search in google...
http://www.overclock.net/faqs/98275-how-host-warcraft-iii-battlenet-games.html

If that's not your specific router you can go to www.portforward.com and find the steps for your router.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi there!
I could not host on WC3 either. However I managed to configure my router
and i can host fine. Are you still uable to host??? I can try to help if you can't

Jack


----------

